# Taken on a new Bunny.



## LuvaBun (Jun 10, 2009)

Well, for those who were following the Edmonton Humane Society posts in the Rescue Me forum, I guess I should end the suspense and tell you that I adopted a bunny from there last Saturday.

The story started on 23rd May. John and I had taken a semi-feral cat we'd trapped to the Humane Society (long story, but we have 8 cats to trap). While we were there a man brought his rabbit in to rehome, as she wasn't getting along with his other rabbit. She was a 6 year old spayed female that he'd adopted from there last October. *Her *name was George.

I mentioned her to Stan (Pet_Bunny) as he volunteers there, and he looked out for her and took her to have exercise. Then, last Thursday, he phoned me and said that George was going to be euthanised. She had had a problem with poopy but, which wasn't healing quickly, and what with her age, and the fact that nearly 300 rabbits had come in from one house, they didn't think she would get adopted. He told them that John and I may be interested, and she got an extra few days (Stan saved her life).

On Friday, we caught another cat, and while we were at the Humane Society John went tol check on George. She was back up for adoption for a few days, so we decided to take Shadow the next day to see if they got along. Stan and his lovely wife were there, and Shadow and George seemed to get on really well. So, after filling in all the forms and a long wait (lots were adopting) George came home with us.

The reason I've been so long in letting you know is .... it's been hard! Shadow scared George by chasing her (not aggressively), so she spent a lot of the first day in a box in the room (she has 1/3 of the room with Shadow). And, she has terrible poopy butt problems. She isn't litter trained at all, so poops and pees wherever she is and lays in it. She is overweight, which makes the problem even worse, and I seem to be spending a lot of time cleaning her, the carpet etc.

Yesterday, we took SHadow and George into the basement, and they got along great. And, just when I wondered if I'd done the right thing, George *binkied!!!* (well, as much as a chubby bunny can binky ). And, she did a lot of running around, so I,m hoping the weight will come off. She isn't getting any treats, but will only eat alfalfa pellets (she refuses timothy pellets), and she nibbles a little hay.

If anyone has any advice/tips on a geriatric bunny care, or any way I can help her, I'd appreciate it. I am taking her to my vet on Thursday, and see if she has any other problems going on. But, I couldn't just let her be euthanised without giving her a chance.

I haven't got any photos yet, but Stan has some he may post.

Jan


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 10, 2009)

Congratulations on your new addition and saving a bunny's life.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 10, 2009)

Congratulations Jan! You now have a baby girl! 

George is so lucky to have you as her new mommy. I didn't want to make any announcements until Jan was ready.Poor Jan had to make some very hard decisions. She was overwhelmed with the new bunny, and she felt bad that her other two got less time to spend with her.



I am going to give a time line on the story of George at the Shelter. (will do it tomorrow, as I have to go to sleep now).

On May 23, I didn't see the person whosurrendered George to the shelter. But Jan told me she saw a beautiful bunny being brought in. After Jan and John left, Georgewas placed into the holding area where she would be processed before she would be put out for adoption.










Here is the cages where George was held for observations. Animals in those cages are not available for adoption yet.








This is her profile sheet.










Thisis George when I first saw her. And she gave me licks when I petted her.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 10, 2009)

Aww congratulations. I'm glad you decided to give her a chance, and thanks Stan for saving her life. I'm sure with your great care she'll lose weight and get healthier. I'd imagine that being a healthier weight and changing her diet could help with the poop problems?


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 10, 2009)

YAYY!!!! WOOHOO!!!

As I think I mentioned before, when we went over to the shelter, to check it out and see the buns' quarters, etc., I saw beautiful George...and talked to her through the glass a bit. I don't know if she heard me, but I let her know I knew she would get a wonderful home soon, and not to worry but that I thought I knew the home she'd end up living in...and that the lady that would be her mommy was wonderful. 

I let her know that I wished I could take her home...but that an even better home was in store for her. And I let her know I would kiss and pet her if I could. 

I'm SO HAPPY that she's with you, Jan! I know she's happy her dreams came true with going home with you. I'm so happy to hear she's BINKIED!! WONDERFUL!!

Hugs to you and your new girl, as well as Shadow...

Rosie & the Buns*


----------



## cheryl (Jun 10, 2009)

Jan,that's just wonderful...i'm so very happy for George cause she couldn't have found a better mum...and a loving family.

And what a pretty little girl she is!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 10, 2009)

George is adorable! She's so lucky to have you as a bunny mom! :biggrin2: She even has shown her appreciation & happiness with that little, "blubbery" binky! Hopefully her weight will decrease as she gets used to the timothy pellets. Congrats on the new edition! Give all of your fur-babies some nose rubs for me! 

Have you tried a different brand of timothy pellet? My Toby will only eat certain brands (it took me forever to switch him from Sunseed to Oxbow). Good luck with the food switcheroo!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 10, 2009)

:biggrin2:Woohoo! The best news ever!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 10, 2009)

YAH! Jan to the rescue again. George is Beautiful.

I really hope she will bond with Shadow. Their is nothing better than seeing 2 bonded bunnies as you know Jan.

Are you going to keep her name? You could always call her Georgie.

I look forward to more pictures of the your new Beautie.

Susan


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 10, 2009)

Yay! I read about George in Rosie's LYHD thread and I'm SO glad you've got her!

She's absolutely gorgeous.... her and Shadow will make such a pretty couple. 

Congrats and hugs to you and Stan for saving her life! 

:highfive:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jun 10, 2009)

Congrats on your new girl!!!!!!!! And WTG Stan for getting her a few more days!!!!

I hope that she gets rid of her poopy but and gets "normal" for ya soon


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 10, 2009)

OMG She's SO CUTE! Congrats!


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 10, 2009)

Aww you have a cutie agouti!
Welcome to the club, they are the best 
It's great she got a home with you!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 10, 2009)

*cheryl wrote: *


> And what a pretty little girl she is!



I was drawn to her too as she has all the features of my Pebbles in a larger version. 



May 26, Tuesday, George is placed in the window ready for adoption.







That was her toy, when she first came in.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 10, 2009)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> George is Beautiful.



She was so gentle and always nudges your hand to pet her. After you pet her, she would lick your hand.

May 28, Thursday, George is still waiting for adoption.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 10, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Yay! I read about George in Rosie's LYHD thread and I'm SO glad you've got her!
> She's absolutely gorgeous....



May 30, Saturday. 

It was the Grand Opening at the Shelter. There was so many people there and it was so busy. I had so many bunnies to feed that I didn't have time to take pictures.  Later I took George into the Critter Cuddle Room for her run. That is when I noticed herVulva/ Scent Gland area was irritated. When her play time was over, I brought George back to her cage, and the staff was looking for her. They told me, "There's a lady who wants to see George". I told my wife and the staff, "I bet you that is Jan!"  And sure enough John and Jan had come to the shelter. I brought them into the back tovisit withGeorge. That is when I showed them the infected bottom, andnotified the Vet to check her out.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 10, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Aww you have a cutie agouti!
> Welcome to the club, they are the best


I like that,"Cutie Agouti!" 



May 31, Sunday.

George is taken off the adoption website. I was wondering who had adopted George. But the Vet had placed her back in the holding cages. George was very matted, inflamed andhad several sores around the genitals.

June 1, Monday, George was shaved and cleaned with hibitaine. Still red and swollen.

June 2, Tuesday, Back end slightly improved, will recheck on Thursday.


----------



## mardigraskisses (Jun 10, 2009)

I skimmed through and stopped at the pictures and went: "Pebbles?!"


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 10, 2009)

She's so gorgeous! George looks so much like my foster Marcia.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 11, 2009)

Aww, thanks so much for the lovely comments. It means so much to me to know others are thinking about us . Like Stan said, it was a hard decision as I wasn't really looking for another rabbit. Having said that, I don't regret it for a minute.

I am pleased to announce that today was the 2nd day that George has been poopy-butt free. Although she still poops and pees where she likes, she hasn't been covered in poop, and her bum/stomach are looking so much better. We went to the vet today for a check over, and she has already lost weight - from 2.94 kg on Saturday to 2.7 kg today. Amazing what some exercise can do . Her heart/teeth/ears/eyes etc are all good, but her abdomen was uncomfortable when Dr Steele checked it. She said it could be her body just adjusting to more fibre, or something more serious going on. She said it felt like her intestines were thickened, which could indicate some sort of growth, or problems caused by fatty liver . She said to go back next week and see if things have improved. If not then we may go for blood work or x-rays.

George behaved wonderfully (apart from peeing on Dr Steele, who just said 'well, her bladder is just fine") the vet techs that know Shadow came to see her, as she is Shadow's girl friend. And ... there was no charge for the exam, as they classed it as a Humane Society exam, which, apparently, there's no charge for .

Other good news - she and Shadow are getting along great! Shadow is being such a gentleman, and george is getting more confident. This morning I was petting both of them, and she started to groom Shadow . The look of bliss on his face was just fantastic! 

So things are going OK. Shiloh, I was going to call her Georgia, but she knows her name is George, so we'll see. And Gracie, I love the Cutie Agouti 

Jan


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh my goodness, Jan! I'm so happy to hear how things are going between George and Shadow!! 

I can't wait until all of our Fantastic Four are altered, and I can attempt bonding and get the surprise of who loves who! 

I'm SO HAPPY to hear her health has already improved so much. That's a relief...I was worried and thinking about her a lot. I hope things continue on toward a wonderfully healthy George!!

:jumpforjoy:


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 11, 2009)

I think this is wonderful. My buck named Harriet thinks there is nothing wrong with a girl named George...


----------



## BethM (Jun 12, 2009)

George is beautiful! Congratulations to both of you for finding each other. And great job, Stan, for getting her a little more time. 

I'm glad to hear her poopy butt is clearing up. My Nick had a major case of poopy butt when he was taken from the shelter. He still has problems if he gets too many treats, but for the most part, watching his diet controls the problem.

I love the name George for a girl. She seems like such a sweetheart.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 12, 2009)

LuvaBun* wrote: *


> Like Stan said, it was a hard decision as I wasn't really looking for another rabbit. Having said that, I don't regret it for a minute.



What a relief. I was so worried if youdecidedwith your heart instead of your head and would regret it. I would of felt so bad.

So hereare theevents onthe fateful day that decided George's future...

June 4, Thursday.

George is in the holding cage, under observation by the vet. 
She isoff the adoption list and held in the back room.

















This isher infected area, where she was shave. 
There is still an accumulation of dirt and fecesstuck on her bottom.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 12, 2009)

I had her in the Volunteer Cuddle Room for her run during the afternoon.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 12, 2009)

By theend ofthe day,while returning George to her holdingcage, the Vet Techcame in the rabbit roomlooking for her. 







She was about tosedate George and take her to the Vet who wasgoing toeuthanize her.

They had decided that her age, medical condition, and the numbers of rabbits coming in,George would be put to sleep. I pleaded to them not to, and that there might be someone whomay be interested in her. I phoned Jan, but there wasno answer, andI was only able to leave a message on her answering machine. The Tech wentto speak with the Vet,who cameback to me and told me that they would hold her for another day. Then Janreturned my call, but she couldn't decide at that very moment. Because Jan called,theVet decided to give George even more time, and if she improved, shemay go back for adoption.

So many things could of gone wrong, if I wasn't there that day,if Imissedfinding outwhat was happening to George, if the Tech didn't come into the room while I was there, or if Jan didn't call back, if ... George wouldof been euthanized, and be gone.Fate sure works in wondrous ways.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 12, 2009)

Stan that is such a sad story to very very happy ending.


----------



## crystal (Jun 12, 2009)

she is a gorgeous bunny! it's such a nice story that she was saved and has a nice new home. look forward to hearing more about her as she settles in.

her colouring blends in very well with the colour of the floor in some of those photos haha


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 12, 2009)

Awww that's so sad. She looks so scared in that last picture, like she knew the end was near but Stan swooped in and saved her! You are Superstan for sure! Who needs Superman?

Great to hear her poopy butt is clearing up! I really hope she doesn't have intestinal problems and it's just the fiber... And as for her name, I really doubt she wouldn't recognize Georgia if she knows George. It's the exact same name but with an extra syllable on the end. George has it's charm though and Georgie's really cute. Georgette? Hehe.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 12, 2009)

That last picture gave me chills. Thank goodness for "SuperStan"! 
:muscleman:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 12, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Thank goodness for "SuperStan"!


:baghead


No, really it should be "SuperJan" who stepped up and took George from her final hours and given her a new lease on life, a beautiful home, and ahandsome bunny mate (Shadow).


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 12, 2009)

You're both super, then!


----------



## paul2641 (Jun 12, 2009)

She is so small and compact! What a doll face! Good on you for taking her in!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jun 12, 2009)

Jan, you truly are an angel (you too Stan!) George is a beauty, and so lucky to have found you!

(p.s am I the only one who thinks she has a look of Pebbles?)


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks, everyone

It's so sad how close George came to being euthanised . When I see her running around, and flattening herself for nose rubs, and think how it could have been .... it's horrible!

She had a tiny bit of poop on her butt this morning, but nothing much. The fur is growing back where she was shaved - a cute white belly 

This morning I was at work. John took all 3 into the basement - Shadow and George on one side of the room, and Jester on the other, with the x-pen between them. They both totally ignored George and spent the time trying to nip each other through the bars :rollseyes. George lay under the bed, probably thinking how dumb males were 

John also decided to re-organise the room where Shadow and George are. He has put those rubber, interlocking mats (like Jen and Minda have) all over the floor. I have cleaned the sand box and will put it back in later on. It will be easier to keep clean, especially if George remains un- litter trained.

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> (p.s am I the only one who thinks she has a look of Pebbles?)


Jess, she is a lot like Pebbles, only a much bigger version - especially her ears . The shelter had her down as a Dutch cross, but I don't see it at all, and neither did the vet.

I really must start a blog for all my babies. I didn't feel much like blogging after Pernod went to the Bridge, but as that is coming up to a year ago, perhaps it's time I did!

Jan


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 12, 2009)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> I really must start a blog for all my babies. I didn't feel much like blogging after Pernod went to the Bridge, but as that is coming up to a year ago, perhaps it's time I did!
> 
> Jan


Oh, I think so, too. I had a hard time blogging about anything after our loss, too. It's hard when all you're thinking about is sadness. I hate talking when all I've got to say is negative.

I would love to read your blog, though!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks Rosie 

George is doing really well. She is a lot more active. In fact, when she is in the basement and it's time to take her back to the cage, she has John and me running around all over the place. For one chubby bunny, she sure can move . There have been no major poopy butt problems, and she has started eating the occasional Timothy pellet, and munch on more Timothy hay . She still isn't litter trained, and I doubt whether she ever will be at this stage!

Yesterday, I felt quite happy to leave her and Shadow out upstairs together. She went on a major explore, and he just followed her everywhere. He is being such a gentlebun with her. He still sleeps in our room, but often I find him laying outside her cage. I spent time downstairs with Jester, so all was good.

Jan


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 14, 2009)

Sounds like everyone is happy!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 14, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Sounds like everyone is happy!


Yep! Tired, but happy 

Jan


----------



## Jenk (Jun 14, 2009)

First things first, she is one _gorgeous_ bunny. (I'm partial to agouti-colored bunnies with upright ears, so I'm a _lil'_ biased, but still...)

Secondly, when I read the following note...



> By theend ofthe day,while returning George to her holdingcage, the Vet Techcame in the rabbit roomlooking for her. She was about tosedate George and take her to the Vet who wasgoing toeuthanize her.


...the tears started falling. It's hard to think of such a beautiful, sweet bun losing her life like that....

I am sohappy/relieved that you adopted her. Beatiful George has won the Bunny Lotto, I think. 

Jenk


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks!

Well, we went back to the vet today, and the news isn't good, I'm afraid 

George was less 'gassy' so Dr Steele could feel her better, and found she has a lump in her abdomen - about golf ball size - which we fear is a tumor. She said this is probably causing the runny poops by pressing on something.

We discussed our options. As George is an older rabbit (and she could be older than her 6 years), we don't feel surgery is much of an option, especially as if it's a tumor, Dr Steele says it's likely to return. We could do x-rays and blood tests, but that wouldn't leave us much further forward, as, again, it brings us back to surgery. So we have decided that, for the minute anyways, we shall let George have a good quality of life. She isn't in any pain at all, (she only felt discomfort when Dr Steel pressed on it), she's lively, enjoys her food and her playtime, and she has a friend in Shadow.

While she is feeling so good, I would rather she enjoy life, than put her through a risky surgery (where she may not recover from the anaesthetic), and most likely not be much better after it. Of course, if she starts to be unwell, then that changes things. We are going back in a month to see how the lump has progressed , and to keep a check on her.

I am so sad for George, but I want her to be happy. Do you think I'm doing the right thing? It's so hard when I don't really know her yet, but I want her to at least be able to enjoy some of her life. Any advice welcome!

Jan


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 18, 2009)

Jan, I totally know what you are going through. 

We discovered a lump inButtercup's abdomen in January. Like George it doesn't seem to bother him. The Vet said we could also do exploratory surgery on him. After what he went through last fall when he had the fluid removed from his abdomen we decided against it. Gosh he almost died then.

He lives a very good life now, I spoil him rotten. When Chris brought him to the Vet on Monday he said it hasn't gotten any bigger.

Unfortunately because of Buttercup's age I realise his time is probably numbered but I will not have him suffer through a surgery. I (we) will know when the time is right to have to make that very hard decision.

I totally agree with what you are doing, it really seems like George has the best Mommie and Daddy that will take very good care of her.

Susanray:


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 18, 2009)

Oh Jan...my heart hurts for you. If you need a friend, let me know...I'm a good shoulder to cry on, and a great ear for listening. You just let me know, ok?

My love to you guys,

Rosie*

P.S. I very truly think you are doing the right thing. Call me if you need me, ok?


----------



## Boz (Jun 18, 2009)

I am so glad you rescued this little girl! Now she gets live the good life with her newly found slave! 

Hope all is well on the next vet visit.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 18, 2009)

Is it possible that it is just a fatty tumor? I mean, all of the dogs that grew older in my family got large, benign tumors on/in them. Most of my hamsters that made it past the 2 year mark did the same. 

I think you are doing the right thing. If she's not in pain, don't "worry" about it. Just monitor it and see where it takes you. Think about it, she already has had a longer life than she was supposed to be having. Any days after the day when she was supposed to be pts are a blessing. Good luck, little Georgie!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 18, 2009)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> George was less 'gassy' so Dr Steele could feel her better, and found she has a lump in her abdomen - about golf ball size - which we fear is a tumor.


Oh I'm sorry to hear George has a tumor. I am glad you are able to let her have a quality of life, instead of stressing her more by having surgery. You already know her, when she gives you bunny kisses, attitude, and when she binkies in the room, that sheappreciates the second chance for life when you brought her home.

She is indeed a very lucky bunny, to survive theordeal of her previous owners, the brief and fateful encounter at the shelter, and to find you andShadow to be loved.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 18, 2009)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> George has the best Mommie and Daddy that will take very good care of her.



Here is George sizing up her new prospects. (Seeing if they would be good parents for her) :biggrin2:

It is June 6, when Jan and John, came in tospend time withGeorge, and to give Shadow a chance for a bunny date.

This is one of the cuddle rooms at the new Edmonton Humane Society.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 18, 2009)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> I very truly think you are doing the right thing.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 18, 2009)

*Boz wrote: *


> I am so glad you rescued this little girl! Now she gets live the good life with her newly found slave!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm sorry, this picture made me giggle a little. It's like you're saying, "You two WILL cuddle!" It's just how bunnies "pancake" out while being petted... Sorry if I have an odd sense of humor...  They are adorable together. George is so lucky to have a husbun like Shadow.


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 19, 2009)

Those pictures are so adorable. Nice to see you, Jan!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 19, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> "You two WILL cuddle!"








:biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 19, 2009)

:laugh:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh Jan, I'm so sorry to hear about George's lump.I definitely do think you are making the right decision though. Like you I would worry about her age and going under anesthetic (I remember when I fought with my vets over surgery when they wanted to amputateMillie's toe due to her abscess), so I fully think you are doing the right thing there.

Hopefully George will continue to live on for quite some time, but whatever the outcome she is very lucky to have found a wonderful home with you and John. I'd hate to think of what would have happened if you hadn't taken her on.

How are you feeling about all this Jan? If you ever want to chat you know where I am!:hug:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 19, 2009)

Thank you for all your support - it really means a lot.

Susan, I was thinking about Buttercup and remembering how the treatment of one problem caused another. Dr Steele and I both think that surgery could create more problems than it solves.

Rosie, thanks so much for that, and the pm. We will definately have to meet up soon 

Kelly, I am hoping that you could be right, but I guess we will see at the next vet visit, if it has grown any. And your comments about her having extra days made me feel better :hug:

Thanks Jess. I'm not sure how I feel really. I am so sad for her, and wish that her poopy butt was caused by something else. She has actually been pretty bad the past two days, and has needed cleaning up. The vet said it didn't really matter what i gave her to eat (within reason) as it probably wouldn't make much difference to her soft poop, and it would be nice for her to have some tasty things to enjoy.

Shadow is being such a good boy - I'm so proud of him. Perhaps he can 'sense' something isn't quite right.

Stan, thanks for posting those photos. 

Stan called around the other day, and George showed her appreciation to him for everything, by showering him with kisses 

Jan


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 19, 2009)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Stan called around the other day, and George showed her appreciation to him for everything, by showering him with kisses


I wonder if she remembers him? I wouldn't be surprised...and she was probably like, "OH!! I get to see you still! YAY!"


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 19, 2009)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> *LuvaBun wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Stan came around the other day,
> ...



Here are the pictures from that day...






George loved to run around in the room, and she can be hard to catch if she didn't want to be caught. 
However, she melted when I petted her and she would kiss my hand.









This is her favorite spot under an open box.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 19, 2009)

Come out George, Mommy has some treats.








Oh Shadow, you can have some too.








No Shadow, youcan't have George's share.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 19, 2009)

Hey ... I was here first!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 19, 2009)

We can't forget Jester, who loves his cuddles.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jun 19, 2009)

How on EARTH did I miss this!????

Congratulations to Jan on her beautiful new friend!
Congratulations to Shadow on gaining a lovely bunwife 
Congratulations to George on finding her (really) forever home!!!

and big big big THANKS to Saviour Stan, who was fated to be there, at just the right moment in time:hug:

What a wonderful, heart breaking story!


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 19, 2009)

I know, I can't believe I missed it too! She is such a beautiful bunny, and I'm so glad she has a chance to live out her life with a hus-bun and family to love her. It's so sweet how she shows her appreciation to you! This is a great story, and Stan and Jan (and hubby, sorry missed his name), you guys are heroes for giving her this chance! 

Oh and the pic of Jester is ADORABLE


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks, Autumn and Claire 

Just a quick update. The past few days have been a little cooler, so we took Shadow and George out in the garden together. I have to say, they *both* had a ball . George ran around exploring, did a few binkies and ate lots of grass, and Shadow is happier than he has been since we lost Pernod last year. I have never seen him binky as high, or as much. Watching them brought such a smile to my face.

We did get a few photos, but have to upload them yet.

Jan


----------



## DeniseJP (Jun 21, 2009)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Awww that's so sad. She looks so scared in that last picture, like she knew the end was near but Stan swooped in and saved her! You are Superstan for sure! Who needs Superman?
> 
> Great to hear her poopy butt is clearing up! I really hope she doesn't have intestinal problems and it's just the fiber... And as for her name, I really doubt she wouldn't recognize Georgia if she knows George. It's the exact same name but with an extra syllable on the end. George has it's charm though and Georgie's really cute. Georgette? Hehe.



Maybe she will like Georgette?

What a great story... she is beautiful...

Denise


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

Aww...sounds like George and Shadow had such a wonderful time!!

I've been enjoying the cooler temps, too. Loved the thunder last night...and I'm hoping the forecast is right about the predicted thunder showers tonight!


----------



## cheryl (Jun 22, 2009)

It sounds as though Shadow and George had a blast out...it brought a smile to my face just to hear how happy they both are.

George sure did hit the big time when you took her into your life....you have given her such a happy time in the short amount of time that you have had her.

Looking forward to seeing those pictures...I want to see happy little bunnies


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jun 22, 2009)

Congratulations John and Jan! How lucky you are, and newlywed, proposal cheer to Shadow and George. It's good to have friends. 

Stan, the story you reported of bunnies that need more care, especially when the shelter has their hands full, reminds me of Karla's situation. She sat on the floor waiting her lethal injection Jun-5-05 when I walked into the room. Fleas, and a bald spot on her cheek.

Woo hoo. inkbouce::yes::great::love: to you BigKids for being receptive to one more furchild ~

~ and the great life George'll have as you take care of her weight loss, binky desires.

Alfalfa richness will assist in the poopy butt episodes.

The picture story was awesome, Stan. You put in a lot of time to share your volunteer experiences in pictures. I am grateful you are do dedicated to helping.
Getting the word out at the shelter about Jan and to avoid " the euth decision.

:sunshine::brownbunny:hugsquish:

Adding you to the people-clone list.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 7, 2009)

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=48145&forum_id=6


Jan


----------



## AmandaPike21 (Jul 21, 2009)

What a wonderful story. How lucky George is now that he has found you!

I recently adopted a beautiful bunny on Canada Day from the Edmonton Humane Society. There was a gentleman there who took pictures of the whole thing. I am wondering if that was Stan by any chance? I was so busy crying over how much the gentleman cared for the bunnies that I forgot to ask his name!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 21, 2009)

Yup, that would be Stan, resident Shutterbug! Aren't his pictures marvelous?

On here, his RO name is Pet_Bunny  He has posted several times above you in this very thread!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi AmandaPike21! :wave:

Welcome to the forum!  So nice to meet you. It was so busy at the shelter and I forgot to ask your name too.  After you left, I should of gave you some food to take home with you, because the stores would of been closed because it was so late.

Here is a picture of Eddie.








Youhave to tell us all about him in your own blog. Everyone is going to be so jealous how cute and gentle Eddie is. There is alot of information here and so many people onlinethat can help. 

Stan


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 21, 2009)

OH MY GOODNESS...Eddie's so cute!!

*runs over to check to see if AmandaPike21's got a blog yet*

And *JAN*...I must see more pictures of your lovely pair! Can't tell you how happy I am that they're so happy together!!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 22, 2009)

Congratulations, AmandaPike21 - Eddie is gorgeous. I'm so pleased you got one of the EHS bunnies 

Rosie, I have some new pictures in my blog - I'm pleased to say that all the bunnies seem quite happy at the moment 

Jan


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 22, 2009)

:biggrin2:Just have to love our members in Edmonton.


----------



## Amanda21 (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks Stan! Eddie had lots of food, we picked some up at the pet store there in the building. I have new pictures of Eddie and he is super happy. In addition to his own collection, he has been claiming toys all over the house such as my cat's crinkle tunnel, the dog's big fluffy bed, one of my purses... he plays with and loves everything! I am so glad to have him!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 5, 2010)

arty:*Happy 1st Gotcha Day* *Georgia!* :big kiss:





June 2009

It was 1 year ago Jan and John adopted George (her former name)from the Edmonton Humane Society.



Today she is one of the happiest bunnies who gets to share her time between Shadow and Jester.





April 2010 i47.tinypic.com/14y3lsk.jpg


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks Stan 

Yes, our Georgia girl has been with us for a whole year!!! I wasn't sure whether we would have her that long, when the lump was discovered, but she is doing great . She has slimmed down, and, for a 7 year old bun, has loads of energy. She often does Bunny 500's from the Bunny Room, along the landing, into our room and back again.

Although she is bonded with Shadow, she has also made friends with Jester, and spends an hour or so with him in the evening. I think being doted on by two males does her the World of good .

I will get some photos taken and update this in the next day or so.

Jan


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 5, 2010)

Happy 1st Gotcha day


----------



## hln917 (Jun 5, 2010)

Happy Gotcha Day Georgia! You're looking good.

I think you can chan.ge the caption to Lucky Girl now.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow! It's been a year already! :shock: I can't believe it!

*Happy 1st Gotcha Day, Georgia! *


----------



## crystal (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow I remember reading the start of this as it was happening... So pleased she is still with you!

Bless you for rescuing her!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jun 7, 2010)

Happy Gotcha's! ~ Little sweethearts!! Look at the difference in facial expressions, June 2009 to April 2010. What were you tempting her with? 

I sure Enjoy seeing the photos from Jan & John, Stan, and everyone.

aah, those brown agouti ones... 

Plant lots of kisses and face smooshes on all your furry childrens' :hearts faces.

:hug2::sunshine:Celebrate each day.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 7, 2010)

Georgia and I Thank You all 

Kelly - I know, I can't believe it's been a year :shock:. She still has a poopy butt most days, but it doesn't bother her at all (and the 'boys' don't seem to care much either!).

Well, I tried to get some nice pictures of her yesterday, but she wasn't exactly co-operating. So, these are the best we could manage.







OK Mom, I am SOOO not interested ...






Well, maybe a _little_ interested ..






Oh, this is going too far. I don't need a tiara to prove I'm a Princess!






Maybe if I stay still and let them get a picture, I can get away more quickly!






OK, I'm out of here .....


TF - Kisses and smooches given all around - after they had their Birthday strawberries and 'nana 


I'm going to put some of these on my blog, along with some of the 'Boys' later on.

Jan


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 7, 2010)

Awwww, happy anniversary, pretty girl! Georgia is such a cutie! Isn't it amazing when it's been a year? We got Ned just a couple weeks before you got Georgia and it seems like he's been here forever. Was Georgia interested in the little cake at all? Ned would have been ALL OVER it- that's why I made sure his cake was chocolate free  And I was right, I got some pictures of him attacking his little cake!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks Shiloh.

No, she could have cared less about the cake. In fact, she knocked it on the floor at one point 

Jan


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 7, 2010)

This was Ned with his tiny cake: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=58141&forum_id=1

I made his birthday right after we got him, too  I love the little birthday balloon and tiara. Where did you find the tiny tiara? Phoebe would look so cute with a birthday tiara!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 8, 2010)

*SnowyShiloh wrote:*


> Where did you find the tiny tiara? Phoebe would look so cute with a birthday tiara!


I got a pack of 3 tiaras at the dollar store (Dollarama). They had a hairclip on them (for kids) but it was easy to take off. However, Georgia was unimpressed .

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 8, 2010)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Georgia was unimpressed .








But shedoes look likea Princess.


----------

